# Filter question, Eheim Pro 4+ 350 or 600?



## Burito (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm setting up a new tank with dimensions 120x30x30cm (4x1x1ft) with 108lit (29gal) volume. It will be a low light/low tech setup, stocked with shrimps, otos, small corys and probably pearl or zebra danios as mid water swimmers.
I'm aiming for a very good water surface agitation and don't want to add any powerheads, skimmers or anything else.
Cannot decide on the filtration... I want very good and constant flow, but not that it's tossing the fish around.
I know most will suggest Eheim Classics (2215 or 2217), but I'm really liking the new Pro 4+ series. The price here is not really that different comparing to Classic 2217 (buying all media and replacing ugly green hardware the price is basically the same).

I'm torn between Ehem Pro 4+ 350 (2273) and Pro 4+ 600 (2275). I am aware of their lph/gph ratings and that they're both rated much higher than 108lit/29gal, but the tank is really long and I want good overall flow and surface agitation. I see people with ADA 120p using two canisters. More water but same length. I was thinking of splitting the output and have two outlets on both sides so the flow does not have to be so strong from just one side. Also the pump output on all Pro 4+ can be adjusted, but I'm not sure if it's a good idea for the pump in long term.

Do you think the 600 will be way too much overkill? The thing is, I was almost decided on the 350, but I can get the 600 for only 10 bucks more and it's tempting. You know, more is better 

Pro 4+ 350 is rated 1050l/h (277g/h) and 600 is rated 1250l/h (330g/h), which is 9.7x vs 11.5x turnover for empty tank with new filter without media. So in reality about 50% of that. I am estimating net water volume of about 85-90lit (22-23gal). So with filter full of media and tank setup, real turnover should be about 6x for the 350 vs 7x for the 600. 

Any input, especially from someone who actually owns any of these is really appreciated!


----------



## huhu89151734 (Jun 29, 2010)

If you don't care about future upgrade(aka bigger tank), the 350 is fine as is. But 600 will allow you to have much more room. And also you can reduce the flow of a filter with ballvalve, but can only increase flow with a new pump.


----------



## Burito (Oct 15, 2015)

That's exactly my thinking. The 600 is more "future proof" if I'll get a bigger tank someday. My only concern is if it's not gonna be way too much for this one. I know the Pro 4 series pump can be adjusted with that switch on top, but not sure if it's just a valve reducing flow or something that controls the actual motor.


----------



## huhu89151734 (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh right.... pro4.... you can do fancy things with it. 

It is controlled by sending less/ more electrical current to the motor's power.


----------



## Burito (Oct 15, 2015)

huhu89151734 said:


> It is controlled by sending less/ more electrical current to the motor's power.


Are you sure about that? I could not find any info on how the flow is actually controlled. Can you please send a link that states that or do you actually own one? If it controls the motor directly, that would be great. I was concerned about long term effect on the pump from reducing the output just by valve.


----------



## huhu89151734 (Jun 29, 2010)

I do not have a link. But I do own a pro3 2276 since 2011.


----------



## Burito (Oct 15, 2015)

You mean 2076? Thats the "e" version. I'm talking about the regular Pros.


----------



## huhu89151734 (Jun 29, 2010)

Burito said:


> You mean 2076? Thats the "e" version. I'm talking about the regular Pros.




Oh my bad, yeah mine is the e version. After looking at a couple of reviews on YouTube, I think the flow is being adjusted by the ball valve in the quick release. Since Eheim listed adjustable flow as a feature, I don't think they designed it the way that it is going to hurt the life of that motor.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

For what it's worth - I am running a Model 350 on my 75g tank. Does an excellent job filtering water and keeping ammonia/nitrite in check on my overstocked tank. As for flow, it really does not have a huge flow like some other filters of similar size. With all that said, I think the Model 350 would have more than enough flow for a 29 gallon tank. The Model 600 does have a bit more flow but I think really the big difference is the increased filter/bio-media capacity which is something I would not think you need on your 29 gallon tank. Again, just my 0.02


----------



## Burito (Oct 15, 2015)

Yeah I'm sure 350 is more than enough for 29gal as for filtration, but not sure about the flow...the tank is gonna be 4ft long. 600 does have little more flow and just one more tray of mechanical filtration, not bio.

Anybody here with 350 or 600 filter using it on 120cm (4ft) long tank? Does the 350 have enough flow to reach the whole length of such tank?


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

I've got a pro 4 250 on a 45,it's only 3 ft long but 2' high,and it's more than enough flow.I'm using a spraybar on one end and it's doing a fine job of circulating.

With the baskets and media I think there's more than enough capacity for a lightly stocked tank.I just got it last week,but I'm very impressed with the filter,and will be using these in the future.


----------



## Burito (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks everyone for their input. I ordered the 600 to see if they even got it on stock for that price and it was here the next morning. It's already installed, currently seeding in 20lit (5.5gal). First I thought it would make a muddy whirlpool in such small tank, but with flow reductd to 50% it's actually alright. Now I'm glad I opted for the 600, the flow will be just right for 120cm (4ft tank).


----------

